# overclockable?to how much ?



## Naiev (Jun 12, 2008)

MOBO: MSI P6NGM-FIH
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 LGA775 Dual-Core


----------



## Naiev (Jun 12, 2008)

bump need answer cus im ordering soon :s


----------



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

i c people do 4.2ghz but not sure with the board u got


----------



## Naiev (Jun 12, 2008)

Im gettin this mobo instead:ASUS P5N-E SLI (65nm CPU / 650i / 4 RAM / 2x SLI / SND / LAN / FireW)

what u guys think to how much i could OC that with same cpu


----------



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

u should be fine with it thats a good mobo


----------



## Naiev (Jun 12, 2008)

u think 4.2ghz could be with that mobo ?


----------



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

here this board can up to 4.2ghz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131275


----------



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

yea that board should beable to go to a 4.2ghz


----------

